# Walleye Magazine Opinions



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've never subscribed to any type of fishing magazine. I'm interested in doing so this year, specifically walleye fishing information. What are some of my options? Thanks.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Walleye In-Sider by In-Fisherman. That's about the only one I know of that focuses solely on ol' marble eyes.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.westernwalleye.com/more/walleyeweight.html


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

njsimonson said:


> Walleye In-Sider by In-Fisherman. That's about the only one I know of that focuses solely on ol' marble eyes.


Yep, what Nick said.

If you're a boat owner Bass and Walleye boats is another good magazine. Lots of "how-to" articles from prop testing/decisions, to batteries, to electronics rigging, etc. Just re-upped for another 2 years of B&W boats. It's one of the few that I read cover to cover.


----------

